
U.S. to force out foreign students taking classes fully online - MobileVet
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-usa-immigration-visas-students/u-s-to-force-out-foreign-students-taking-classes-fully-online-idUSKBN2472TT
======
hojjat12000
I spent 8 years of my life (from 16 to 24) under Ahmadinejad presidency in
Iran. Every morning you would wake up to another horrible news that affects
your life directly. A new rule, a new stupid speech, a new enemy, a new
idiotic decision.An unstable demagogue. The news was depressing, concerning
and demotivating. I decided to come to US.To a country to stable and
progressive they had moved past racism, they had a black president (how wrong
was I). I arrived in 2015.Had a whale of time. Didn't need to check the news
at all. Then 2016 happened. I've been living the Ahmadinejad life for the past
4 years. Every day a new decision that affects my life directly (starting from
the first day with the travel ban, and now this). So... may be Canada??

